# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #15 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Suns fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - 
16. Philadelphia 76ers - 
17. Toronto Raptors - 
18. Washington Wizards - 
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - 
20. Denver Nuggets -


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

As tempting as DeAndre Jordan is, I'm a little scared of his bust potential, despite not being down on him as others are.

So, I'll go with Brandon Rush. 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ad4JPI1lBE4&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ad4JPI1lBE4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Feel free to vote at anytime...


This place has been dead lately with it being the offseason for everyone but 2, so I'm not surprised by lack of activity.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Personally I think that Bill Walker is a better wing prospect than Rush or CDR, but he will not get picked that high. So I'm gonna go with Rush too since the Suns are supposedly high on him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know college players very well. I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Chase Budinger


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

DeAndre Jordan. Too good to pass up.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Tough... Go for a wing player or shore up the frontcourt. Both positions have aging vets. I can't make up my mind.

I'm going to say they stay local and take Chase Budinger.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd be shocked if we went with Budinger. Just doesn't fill what we're looking for.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

croco said:


> Personally I think that Bill Walker is a better wing prospect than Rush or CDR, but he will not get picked that high. So I'm gonna go with Rush too since the Suns are supposedly high on him.


Yeah, I like Walker too actually. His ceiling is higher. But as you said, unlikely to get taken here. Unless they work him out and get impressed. I think he'll go higher than where mocks are projecting him though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone else want to vote?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

DeAndre Jordan. Pair him with Amare in the front court. Worth taking a gamble on at this position, especially with so many talented wing players like Rush/CDR/Walker who could go late first round.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Someone want to break the tie?


(If you say BuDinger, I'll just edit your post )


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rush 2
Jordan 2
Budinger 2

Three hours left


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll say Jordan here, while the Suns need help on the wings I think they'll need depth down low as well, Shaq won't last the whole regular season and I think Terry Porter would want to use a more normal sized rotation. It also seems like a good time to take a guy like Jordan with Shaq a year or two from retirement he can play low minutes and just develop his skills/body before stepping in next to Amare for years to come.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jordan beats out Rush and Budinger.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Sell the pick. Stay the course.


----------

